# David brown 990 selectomatic backhoe ,digger



## Michael Sawdey (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi, I aquired this tractor and would like to attach a backhoe .Do other brands fit or have to be David brown /case? Where to look? And where do I get parts? Thanks newbee


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. There are plenty of aftermarket backhoe attachments out there, just be sure not to get one that is either too heavy or too powerful for your tractor. The weight of these things do impact the operation of the tractor, as the weight will shift towards the back of the tractor and make it light on the front end. Too powerful, you may cause damage to your tractor.
What do you want to do with the backhoe?


----------



## Michael Sawdey (Jun 10, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. There are plenty of aftermarket backhoe attachments out there, just be sure not to get one that is either too heavy or too powerful for your tractor. The weight of these things do impact the operation of the tractor, as the weight will shift towards the back of the tractor and make it light on the front end. Too powerful, you may cause damage to your tractor.
> What do you want to do with the backhoe?


Dig small trenches,remove brush all around barns.have a brush hog attached now still learning how to run tractor.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you are using the tractor for multiple tasks, and are doing some light work with the backhoe, there are plenty of three point hitch units that come with their own hydraulic reservoir and pump the hooks to your PTO. I think you could get away with something like that. Easy on, easy off sort of thing.


----------



## Michael Sawdey (Jun 10, 2020)

why is having it's own reservoir better then using tractors?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I didn't say it was better, just that they are available. One thing to consider, I suppose, would be the contamination of hydraulic oil from the hoe attachment, getting into a tractor with a single trans/hydraulic oil requirement. That's all.


----------

